
Running Node.js on a Rooted Android Phone - Straubiz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/03/running-nodejs-on-a-rooted-android-phone.php
======
bergie
WebOS actually ships with Node.js:
[http://developer.palm.com/index.php?id=2109&option=com_c...](http://developer.palm.com/index.php?id=2109&option=com_content&view=article#javascript_services)

Would be cool if Google did the same

------
pmjordan
Since the V8 JavaScript engine runs on ARM, is there something about the
Android environment that prevents running node.js directly?

------
yardie
Or you could run node.js on a phone that doesn't need to be rooted

/webos

~~~
fungi
i dont see japan on this list <http://www.palm.com/intl/>

but then again i do see australia but i have never seen a modern palm device
here.

~~~
yardie
They made some pretty bad decisions early on by not having a good
international network. The pre plus and pre2 are available locked and unlocked
on different GSM carriers so I don't see why it wouldn't be available in
Australia or Japan.

